# 2007 HT config, anyone have same/similar and how’s it set up?



## phynigan (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok, somehow as I was researching for about six months and finally made the purchases, I wound up with all the latest components to my HT and would appreciate any suggested display, receiver and set top box settings:

1) Denon AVR-3808CI AV receiver (Audyssey auto calibrated)
2) Mitsubishi LT-40134 40” HD LCD
3) Motorola DCH3200 (Comcast) HD set top box
4) All connections HDMI
a. 1 from AVR to LT​b. 1 from DCH to AVR​c. DVI to HDMI from AIW X800 (HTPC) to AVR​d. 1 from Gefen component to HDMI converter from DVPNC875V 5 DVD​5) Existing components connections:
a. 1 set from (#1) DVP-CX777ES 400 DVD to AVR​b. 2nd set from (#2) DVP-CX777ES 400 DVD to AVR​6) Speakers:
a. 1 pair RT1000i (fronts)​b. 1 pair FXi30 (rear surround)​c. 1 CSi30 (center)​d. 1 Cambridge Soundworks Newton P200 sub​7) All configured to default settings but own the following:
a. SpyderTV calorimeter​b. Avia DVD calibration disc​
One thing to note, this is all sitting in a small 11’ by 12’ living room in a 1920 four square colonial home.

Thanks for any input!


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

phynigan said:


> ... finally made the purchases, I wound up with all the latest components to my HT and would appreciate any suggested display, receiver and set top box settings: ....Thanks for any input!


Welcome to the forum ... :wave::wave:

I read somewhere that is better to connect the video directly to the TV and the sound to your receiver ... if you pass the video signal through the receiver you can loose some details ...:yes::yes:.. but in the other hand you don't have to be switching sources on your TV.

If I were you I connect DVD player and SAT/Cable to the TV directly (both sound and video) and then connect just the sound to the reciever ... if you want to watch something without using your receiver you can do it anytime ....this is the way I have set up my HT at home ...:yes::yes::yes:

Good luck ...


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes... welcome to the Shack!

If you used Auto-Setup and Auto-EQ with your receiver, you are probably in good shape as far as it's concerned.

David makes good recommendations.

You might get some help with the SpyderTV calorimeter over in the Video Displays forum.


----------



## HionHiFi (Feb 18, 2007)

> phynigan,
> 1) Denon AVR-3808CI AV receiver (Audyssey auto calibrated)
> 2) Mitsubishi LT-40134 40” HD LCD
> 3) Motorola DCH3200 (Comcast) HD set top box
> 4) All connections HDMI


Hello phynigan, 
I happen to have setup similar to yours. 
1) Denon AVR-3808CI AV receiver (Audyssey auto calibrated)
2) Mitsubishi WD-62528 62" HD LCD
3) Motorola DCT 3416 (Comcast) HD DVR set top box
4) All connections HDMI

With regard to the sound quality of the system, I leave it up to the Audyssey in the Denon to do the dirty work for me. This is work that years ago I would have to do myself, but now is accomplished with great accuracy by the Audyssey MultiEq XT. It does work wonders in a room. It will not however correct gross speaker placement isseus. Room acoustic treatment, and proper speakers placement procedures should be first used. Then, run the Audyssey setup and listen to your system as it focuses in on your listening area. 

On the video side of things, first things first, ensure you have video essentials, or AVIA, or HQV Test Disc to calibrate your television. This is will at least give you a good starting point for good color reproduction. 

i will caution you though the Denon 3808ci I/p Scaler, while good is not perfect. I deal with jaggies sometimes, when I have 480i signals unconverted. It's not a problem for me, but YMMV. 

As Sonnie suggested I would take a look elsewhere here on the forums for information, especially the video display forum. 




Intelonetwo


----------

